# Blueberry Dub Dub (Rolyan) Question ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Has anyone tried the level 4 Rolyan tubing and if so what is your opinion on it.

Also if you have a couple feet to spare, I would love to try it out to see if it out performs my 5/16od I'm using now ?

Just curious,

wll


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Have you ever tried 6 or 8 strand 1842 or 1745?
That thick tube uses a ton of energy just to propel its own massive weight. And the retraction rate is very slow.
I know it draws real heavy so it feels like it's really shooting those big ammo well but if you get band weight down and retraction speed up I think you'll be better off.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

M.J said:


> Have you ever tried 6 or 8 strand 1842 or 1745?
> That thick tube uses a ton of energy just to propel its own massive weight. And the retraction rate is very slow.
> I know it draws real heavy so it feels like it's really shooting those big ammo well but if you get band weight down and retraction speed up I think you'll be better off.


M, J,

Have you used that tube, and if so what kind of speed did you get ?

Right now I'm using 5/16od, 3070 and Green Dud Dub with great success. I want to give the Blueberry a try to see if it has less pull than the 5/16od I'm using. The Green Dub Dub is very, very easy pulling for me and gives very, very high speed for a single tube so I wanted to try the next step up. The Green Dub shoots 1/2 inch lead and 9/16 steel at about 190 fps, it is very fast for such a light pull ... It shoot my 214gr lead egg weights ammo at 180fps.

i would like to shoot a pull that is comparable to my 5/16od yet send my 214gr at about 215fps and my 314gr at ~185fps

I don't want to shoot multi tubes as I don't like the looks and I don't like the spaghetti. I want a clean single tube, even use single tubes on my Dankung slings now.

wll


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, man.
No, I haven't tried it.
Good luck with your quest.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I have used it! You will need ammo over 1/2 inch steel. It is heavy stuff.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My ammo for this will be 9/16 steel, 214gr lead egg weights, 5/8" steel and 314gr lead egg weights.

I have used it! You will need ammo over 1/2 inch steel. It is heavy stuff.

All my "Serious" ammo is heavy stuff, so far going out at 175 (314gr) to a little over 200fps.(184gr).

How was it to pull back, more than double 3060? That is a lot and over my limits !

The thing about the Green dub is it is very elastic and snappy material.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well since I have absolutely no patience, I just ordered some and it should be here in a few days as their supplier is in the same state as me.

I just checked the dimensions and it is 5.3mm (.208) ID, 9.8mm (.385) OD, giving a wall of 2.25mm (088)

If it is as snappy as Green Dub, it should greatly out perform my 5/16" (.312) by a very wide margin.. now the question is how is it pulling it back ?

You and I will find out soon.

wll


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Wll your quest for the perfect single tube material and supplier has been interesting to watch over the last few months but I think that man is never satisfied until every option has been checked off the ever increasing list. I look forward to the day when you proclaim that you have found your perfect set up and yet don't want that day to come as I am enjoying the mass of information you supply.

Good luck with this quest. I will be watching with great interest..

Clint


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

As I posted on another thread, my Blueberry Dub Dub is in ;- )









The sling with tubing attached will be posted tomorrow ; -)

wll


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Looking forward to the results Wll. Keep us posted.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, I put together a F-16 with Blueberry Dub tubes .... the tubes are big at .385 diameter. Here is a pic next to a F-16 with 5/16OD tubes:









The pull back is a bit heavy but very smooth with the treated tubes, no heavy stacking. I can tell you right now, this is NOT a tube set for the guy that thinks he is going to sit and aim ... not going to happen unless you are very strong.

The tubes seem to have a lot of snap, I wanted to chrono it today but the wind is a little to much.

Here is a pic showing the difference in diameter, it may not look like much, but believe me it is !









Well maybe tomorrow I can shoot some and we will see, do I have a winner for that 200 to 300 gr ammo or a rubber burning party !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I'm not exactly jumping up and down, a small increase of speed in the 5-7fps area, but good consistency.

214gr ammo in the 200-205fps area, 314gr ammo in the 180fps area. I was hoping for 10fps more with both of those.

Will test again tomorrow and then decide on what I will do ?

wll


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

wll said:


> Well I'm not exactly jumping up and down, a small increase of speed in the 5-7fps area, but good consistency.
> 
> 214gr ammo in the 200-205fps area, 314gr ammo in the 180fps area. I was hoping for 10fps more with both of those.
> 
> ...


How does this compare to the green dub?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Viper010 said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm not exactly jumping up and down, a small increase of speed in the 5-7fps area, but good consistency.
> ...


This tube is very heavy duty stuff and does well with heavy ammo. For most ammo I would say it is a no no.

Green is very, very good for a wide variety of situations and I may use it instead of 3060 as it approaches 5/16od in some applications.

This blueberry has a wall of .085 I think, that is some heavy stuff, and that weight may be slowing it down. I will be testing Thera Band blue also in the next week or so....

Experimenting is fun 

wll


----------

